# Sons of Anarchy - "Laying Pipe" - 9/25/12



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Poor Opie, that family sure was hit hard. First his wife, then his father and now him.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

FREAKING Yahoo, man. It's 9:30pm, hasn't aired on the West Coast yet... they spoiled Opie in a headline. 

It's a sad state of YAMM (sorry, had to add that).

Greg


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

This show is too intense! The man JT wanted Jax to be has been bled out of him.

I really like the scenes with Tara and Gemma, 2.0 indeed


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Between this, Warehouse 13, and Hell On Wheels, this has been the week for "Dang! Didn't see THAT coming!"

Clearly Pope has no clue all the different kinds of hell that are going to rain down on him.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

My wife thought about swearing off the show after Dawn's brutal death. Seeing Opie get it has finished her.

I am still in for the long haul, but lord I hope something starts going right soon. If Jax and Tara keep slipping more into Clay and Gemma, things will be sad indeed.

So was that Ashley Tisdale that gave Clay his 'massage'?

If so that was a bit part, unless she will be back later.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

gchance said:


> FREAKING Yahoo, man. It's 9:30pm, hasn't aired on the West Coast yet... they spoiled Opie in a headline.
> 
> It's a sad state of YAMM (sorry, had to add that).
> 
> Greg


It comes on at 7pm on the west coast.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> My wife thought about swearing off the show after Dawn's brutal death. Seeing Opie get it has finished her.
> 
> I am still in for the long haul, but lord I hope something starts going right soon. If Jax and Tara keep slipping more into Clay and Gemma, things will be sad indeed.
> 
> ...


Huh? I think Dawn & Opie have made this show GOOD again. This years story line and towards the end of last season really REV'd up this series. There was a year there were it got a tad stale. I love when things start spiraling out of control. Loved watching Jax helpless knowing someone was going to die. Now he is out and is going to probably blow things up big time.

Super Excited for this series again...


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> I am still in for the long haul, but lord I hope something starts going right soon. If Jax and Tara keep slipping more into Clay and Gemma, things will be sad indeed.


There was a shot of Jax's face -- I think after telling Tig he's getting out -- where I really started seeing him look like Clay. Just as Tara has visually transformed into Jemma.

So, he told Pope he could have Tig later. It's probably the plan to wipe out Pope before that happens. But could it be that he really doesn't care about troublemaker Tig anymore? Either way, Pope dies at the end of the season.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> Huh? I think Dawn & Opie have made this show GOOD again. This years story line and towards the end of last season really REV'd up this series. There was a year there were it got a tad stale. I love when things start spiraling out of control. Loved watching Jax helpless knowing someone was going to die. Now he is out and is going to probably blow things up big time.
> 
> Super Excited for this series again...


I guess I should provide context. It is not because she thinks the show is bad because of the deaths, it is because as a mother she felt Tig's pain as his daughter burned and because over the years she has got used to Opie being a permanent piece on the show on top of his family always being **** on and now he gets a beat to death. Plus his kids now have nothing left but a crazy grandmother.

It's all fiction, but it is still impactful.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Idearat said:


> It comes on at 7pm on the west coast.


So then, Yahoo was in the right?

Greg


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

This season is becoming one of the best. 
The Opie scene hurt. Watching Jax seeing the fight and the other members not looking was very impactful. 

We are seeing Jax becoming a hard core member. He is shredding the last hope of "can we just get along" mentality. 

I love when he got out of the whole and he told the guard he was going to kill him. Looking forward to Pope's death. NO HOPE FOR POPE.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

gchance said:


> So then, Yahoo was in the right?
> 
> Greg


Beats me. 
Your complaint said that it was was spoiled before it aired. You said that posted it at 9:30, which would actually be 2 1/2 hours after it started ( or 90 mins after it ended ). What is the statute of limitations on spoilers? Given so many people have DVRs now lots of people are time shifting, so any period of time could still spoil it for some one.

Maybe putting it the headline was bad (I didn't see it) but I know if you posted that Opie was beat to death in a thread title here the villagers would be after you with torches and pitchforks.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Idearat said:


> Maybe putting it the headline was bad (I didn't see it) but I know if you posted that Opie was beat to death in a thread title here the villagers would be after you with *a pipe*.


FYP.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> So was that Ashley Tisdale that gave Clay his 'massage'?
> If so that was a bit part, unless she will be back later.


3 episode arc according to the internets, and Mr. Sutter.

I just have to say wow to the whole episode.
Knew someone was going to die, but no way it would be any of the main characters, then bam! it was.

I must be way to invested in this show, I had a hard time watching anything else after watching this, then it took a while to fall asleep.

Why couldn't it have been Bobby, or Juice, or another one of the prospects?

It had to be Ope to set everything in motion and get Jax where he needs to be.

Really looking forward to the promise made to the prison guard fulfilling itself though.
"I will find out who you are and where you live, then I am going to kill you"

phox


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm blown away by this episode. I looked up and couldn't believe the whole show was already done.

I am bummed bummed bummed that Opie is gone. First thing I thought of was his kids, can you tell I'm a mom!?!

I will be sticking with it, but I'm not at all liking the path things are going down right now. And good for Tara for standing up to Gemma. Gemma has done gone back sh*t crazy!!


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm still speechless.........


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't have time to watch last night but was overly eager so I clicked the thread just to see if teh first line or two revealed a vibe ("Holy crap, what a good episode!" or (" This show sucks now--worst episode ever")... I knew it was risky but I couldn't help it. All I saw was a sad face and "poor opie" so I figured he'd be gone. I wish I didn't do that because I would have been watching the whole episod ewondering what Sutter would come up with to get the four of them out of that situation (thinking they were all main characters and it's only the third episode so there's no way he'd kill one of them)... but since I knew something happened to Opie, it killed the suspense a little bit. 

And if I hadn't read the post I would have known someone died because before I had gotten to that part of the episode I had to jump online and when I clicked on Yahoo it was all "Major character death shocks viewers" with a picture of SOA, lol. It didn't say it was Opie though. Dit specifcially say what happened in the headline posted last night? That's ridiculous to me. I get that "technically" once an episode airs it's fair game but given how DVR heavy society is now, there's no excuse for stuff like that. It's an issue of ettiquite. What they did today was more acceptable--it's the day after, and they didn't just blurt out who it was on the Yahoo home page. 


Anyway, this is gearing up to be one of the best seasons to date (I say that every season)...so much stuff going on I almost need a note pad with me when I watch. I hope Jax follows through on his threat to the guard--the best part of dispicable a**hole characters like that is when the universe finally collects. And I can't wait to see what they do to Pope. Ordinarily it'd be a moral gray area (they did kill his daughter after all, so him getting revenge isn't crazy), but at this point, he took the game to whole new level and will have to be dealt with. It's gonna be awesome when that finally happens.


----------



## AliaDoh (Apr 23, 2005)

I have had major plot twists from various shows spoiled for me by Entertainment Weekly magazine, often very soon after the show has played. One I can remember off the top of my head was the major event near the end of the first season of Game of Thrones. It really would have been nice to be able to watch that without foreknowledge!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Niner Pope wanted in exchange was not Ope's equal. I too can't wait when he gets his.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> And if I hadn't read the post I would have known someone died because before I had gotten to that part of the episode I had to jump online and when I clicked on Yahoo it was all "Major character death shocks viewers" with a picture of SOA, lol. It didn't say it was Opie though. Dit specifcially say what happened in the headline posted last night?


The headline I read last night was "Bad night for Opie on Sons of Anarchy". Combine that with the "Sons of Anarchy will lose one of their own... but who?" posts all week, and there you go.

Even though spoilers suck from people posting here or to other places like FB you kind of understand it. People get excited. But the headline on a news site is uncalled for. It's not like the show aired days ago (last night).

And yes I screwed up, it aired at 7. I can still be pissed.

Greg


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I wanna see one of them get a shave and a haircut. Maybe even be forced to go to a department store for a full set of clothes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn, Ope.

I hope Tig and the prison guard die a horrible death.

I don't see any way Jax can get to Pope. Of course, this is tv so anything can happen.

It took me three times to get through this episode because Gemma serves no purpose other than to stir things up plotwise. There's no logical reason for her to be part of this story any more. I know some people don't like Tara. I do but I can't stand Gemma any more. She's like a monkey in the zoo that just hurls her crap at people. Gemma got on my nerves twice in the first half hour so I switched to watching something else, then went to bed. I saw the Yahoo headline this morning and thought "Hmm. Maybe I should watch the rest of SOA"

A stupid Gemma thing: she told Nero that she has no love for Clay but why'd she kick the ho's butt? She should have tuned up the half dead Clay for showing up at her new man's place and "pissing on Nero's shoes".


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Jax talking to the Guard. I kept saying he should have done that earlier when the guard asked Jax to choose. He should have said, stop this or I'll kill your wife, your kids, your mother, your father, your siblings and finally YOU. Your entire blood line will cease to exist.... and that goes for each of you guards too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jeepair said:


> Jax talking to the Guard. I kept saying he should have done that earlier when the guard asked Jax to choose. He should have said, stop this or I'll kill your wife, your kids, your mother, your father, your siblings and finally YOU. Your entire blood line will cease to exist.... and that goes for each of you guards too.


Jax is smarter than you. 

He waited until he was no longer under the guard's complete and utter control over his life and death before he threatened him.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Jax is smarter than you.
> 
> He waited until he was no longer under the guard's complete and utter control over his life and death before he threatened him.


I thought the guard should have killed Jax before he finished the threat.

By now, these guys should have figured out that being in SAMCRO sucks and take the first thing smoking out of Charming.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I thought the guard should have killed Jax before he finished the threat.


But at that point Jax was already walking through the door into general population, with presumably guards on the other side of the door who presumably weren't on Fight Club's payroll.

Fight Club only had control over the Sons when they were actually in isolation. Jax waited until he was walking out to threaten him. (Well, not so much a threat as a calm statement of fact. )

All that said, however, it is a bit strange that Fight Club can arrange for several inmates to beat another to death, with weapons, in isolation, without consequences.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a bit disturbed at how anxious I am to see two people murdered as brutally as possible (the guard and Pope).


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

That was a very intense scene. This is gearing up to be a great season.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Loving it so far. Two very disturbing scenes (for me) - Dawn's BBQ and Opie's final moments.

You just know that they are not going unavenged. I loved Jax's 'promise'.

I agree that the Gemma/Tara feud is tiring and it appeared that was an excuse to bring Wendy back, but I can't help the feeling that Sutter has something planned for that storyline.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I agree that the Gemma/Tara feud is tiring and it appeared that was an excuse to bring Wendy back, but I can't help the feeling that Sutter has something planned for that storyline.


Gemma: "Or what, you gonna kill me?"
Tara: "No. But my husband might."

Foreshadowing?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Odd story. Johnny Lewis, otherwise known as 'Half Sack', was found dead yesterday...

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Isn't it painfully obvious that Nero has more going on than just the brothel?

Someone is doing those home invasions...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

TheMerk said:


> Isn't it painfully obvious that Nero has more going on than just the brothel?
> 
> Someone is doing those home invasions...


I think Clay is behind it with the 'new' Sons.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I think Clay is behind it with the 'new' Sons.


Don't we already know that the new Sons "with the guy w/ 1 foot" was part of it.

Just the question of who ordered them. Most likely Clay (like you said)

But we do know 1/2 of the equation


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Odd story. Johnny Lewis, otherwise known as 'Half Sack', was found dead yesterday...
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/


Allegedly murdered his landlady and then either fell accidentally or killed himself by jumping. Very weird!

http://www.tmz.com/2012/09/27/johnny-lewis-fresh-out-of-jail-sentence-before-murder-rehab/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Sons of Anarchy's Kurt Sutter On [9/25]'s Character Death


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> A stupid Gemma thing: she told Nero that she has no love for Clay but why'd she kick the ho's butt?


She hates High School Musical. Obviously.

Greg


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Idearat said:


> It comes on at 7pm on the west coast.


It comes on at 7pm on the West Coast if you're using DirecTV or another provider which broadcasts the East Coast feed.

A lot of people seem to forget that cable nets often offer dual feeds - which is what has always allowed them to say things like "Tonight at 8PM Eastern/Pacific".

Personally having DTV, I know that I can see SoA at 7p, but I have to make sure to not spoil it for a buddy who is a Cox Cable subscriber.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

TheMerk said:


> Someone is doing those home invasions...


There is little doubt in my mind, and probably anyone elses that was paying attention during the EP1 thread, that Clay was behind the beatdown on Unser and trashing his own house.

I suspect he's behind the first two as well, but he could have also just seen an opportunity to strike at Unser by mimicking the first two invasions if indeed someone else was behind those I guess.



TonyTheTiger said:


> I agree that the Gemma/Tara feud is tiring and it appeared that was an excuse to bring Wendy back, but I can't help the feeling that Sutter has something planned for that storyline.


Me too. Been trying to not let it get to me but it really is starting to get old. We are fully aware that Tara has gone from timid little girl to Alpha ***** faster than any real adult could ever make that drastic of a change. Let's move on please. Even better let's just have a good ol' cat fight to the death where they are both mortally wounded....


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I wanna see one of them get a shave and a haircut. Maybe even be forced to go to a department store for a full set of clothes.


I caught a clip from season one and I couldn't believe what Opie looked like back then compared to know... He's needed a shower and a shave for like three seasons. I didn't even know that he was Gerry (Gary? Geary?) from "Remember the Titans" until halfway through the series.



cheesesteak said:


> I don't see any way Jax can get to Pope. Of course, this is tv so anything can happen.


That's one of the things I love about this season--Pope comes out of nowhere and makes everyone they've come up against in the past--Cohn, Stall, the white supremacists, the Irish, the Mayans, the Niners, the DA, Roosevelt--look like a bunch of kids on a playground. It's proving just how small time they really are. Tons of good stuff to come out of that.

I'm psyched to see what Sutter has planned for how they'll get out of this thing. It's gonna have to top the "intricate as ****" plan they enacted in season three to play Stall and not go to jail forever.



WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm a bit disturbed at how anxious I am to see two people murdered as brutally as possible (the guard and Pope).


I said the same thing today. When Jax threatened the guard I was all "thank god, this guy needs some course correction..." I was worried it would get dropped but then he mentioned it again later so you know it's gonna be a thing. Actually looking forward to it--haha.

BTW, I was talking about the show with a coworker and she had a good point--wouldn't it have made more sense for them to give Pope Otto? His price was a dead son, he didn't care who, and Jax knows that Otto gave them up to the feds. It would have been a good way to wrap up that storyline while keeping the four in jail alive. I wonder why Sutter didn't go there... The obvious reason is that "the story is better if Opie dies", but he doesn't usually write like that--he doesn't do stuff just for the sake of it (typically)... I get that it wasn't stated that they were in Stockton (or was it?) but that shouldn't really matter, they could still get to Otto (or have Pope's people do it) and satisfy Pope's requirement. But oh well.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I get that it wasn't stated that they were in Stockton (or was it?) but that shouldn't really matter, they could still get to Otto (or have Pope's people do it) and satisfy Pope's requirement. But oh well.


I believe they were in San Joaqin County Lockup while they awaited trial, not Stockton State Prison where Otto is.

I forget what initials their orange jumpsuits had on them, but it wasn't Stocktons.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> That's one of the things I love about this season--Pope comes out of nowhere and makes everyone they've come up against in the past--Cohn, Stall, the white supremacists, the Irish, the Mayans, the Niners, the DA, Roosevelt--look like a bunch of kids on a playground. It's proving just how small time they really are. Tons of good stuff to come out of that.
> 
> I'm psyched to see what Sutter has planned for how they'll get out of this thing. It's gonna have to top the "intricate as ****" plan they enacted in season three to play Stall and not go to jail forever.


The interesting thing is they really don't have to get to Pope at all to take him down. All they have to do is make things difficult enough for him to look weak. Then, all the other big sharks will do their work for them.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> I believe they were in San Joaqin County Lockup while they awaited trial, not Stockton State Prison where Otto is.
> 
> I forget what initials their orange jumpsuits had on them, but it wasn't Stocktons.
> 
> phox


You are correct. There were a couple of times where they made reference to being in "county."

Also, people usually don't go straight to prison. They usually go to a local jail first, and sometimes county jails can be as big and secure as actual prisons.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I knew pretty early Opie was going to die. He's the martyr type and this show wasn't going to let SAMCRO out without one dying.

Very intense scene.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So we knew Opie went to prison to protect Jax and that he did. But was Jax stepping up to volunteer to be the one to die? I couldn't quite tell.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I was thinking Clay would have been a good one to serve up to Pope. While the IRA wouldn't deal with Jax while Clay was still around, having him killed by a rival gang might be enough to get them reconsider. That would have been a heck of a crap shoot though.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Opie's death makes a lot of sense to me. It's a little like Sutter giving us the finger for getting all huffy that he won't kill Clay off despite the million and three reasons Clay should be deader than a door nail. "You want a major character to die? How 'bout *this* one, *****es?"

Who the heck works on the cars at the Teller-Morrow garage? That has to be the poorest run auto repair shop in the world.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> So we knew Opie went to prison to protect Jax and that he did. But was Jax stepping up to volunteer to be the one to die? I couldn't quite tell.


That seemed pretty clear to me...Opie preempted him.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> I forget what initials their orange jumpsuits had on them, but it wasn't Stocktons.
> 
> phox


SJCCF (San Joaquin County Correctional Facility)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Originally I thought Jax could offer up anyone to Pope and I figured it would be one of the new guys, I didn't realize it had to be one of the 4 inside. 

Very good episode and a very good season. I forgive Sutter for the whole Ireland storyline  Although I hate Tara the character and actress I guess it's kind of interesting seeing her turn into Gemma.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Archangel00 said:


> There is little doubt in my mind, and probably anyone elses that was paying attention during the EP1 thread, that Clay was behind the beatdown on Unser and trashing his own house.
> 
> I suspect he's behind the first two as well, but he could have also just seen an opportunity to strike at Unser by mimicking the first two invasions if indeed someone else was behind those I guess.


Maybe I missed something but I don't see how you can be so sure about it being Clay. Wasn't there a scene where the newer guys were shown with Clay's documents (birth and marriage certs, etc) and discussing what to do with them? If Clay was behind it, wouldn't he want them back?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> So we knew Opie went to prison to protect Jax and that he did. But was Jax stepping up to volunteer to be the one to die? I couldn't quite tell.


If you read Sutter's commentary about the episode, yes he basically confirms that. At least, that's why Opie did what he did, because Ope "knew" that Jax would sacrafice himself.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That seemed pretty clear to me...Opie preempted him.


I thought it did too.

But I watched this late and half asleep, and then thought "Wait, this dude wanted to be with his wife and kids more than anything and now will die for the club?"

So what was in it for the guys that killed Opie? He nailed one of them really hard. I think Opie could have fought better.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I thought it did too.
> 
> But I watched this late and half asleep, and then thought "Wait, this dude wanted to be with his wife and kids more than anything and now will die for the club?"
> 
> So what was in it for the guys that killed Opie? He nailed one of them really hard. I think Opie could have fought better.


Revenge. I assume they were niners.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shaunnick said:


> Also, people usually don't go straight to prison. They usually go to a local jail first, and sometimes county jails can be as big and secure as actual prisons.


Exactly. People just picked up off the street don't go straight to a state level prison.



goblue97 said:


> Maybe I missed something but I don't see how you can be so sure about it being Clay. Wasn't there a scene where the newer guys were shown with Clay's documents (birth and marriage certs, etc) and discussing what to do with them? If Clay was behind it, wouldn't he want them back?


Seems to me the most telling thing was that Clay didn't have to hear what Unser had to say on the phone to know what had happened. Plus there is the whole ongoing betrayal issues between Unser and Clay.

The insurance money could be another motivation given Clay isn't in much of a position to "earn" right now and all the damged contents of the house is of little use to him any more. Trashing the house also serves as a way to lash out at Gemma too.

Don't really recall any commentary about the contents of the safe, other than they showed the documents, then them dumping the safe. I was pausing and moving around trying to read the documents so it is entirely possible I missed a small dialog blurb though. Didn't see any damage to the safe either so I assume they opened it with the combination given to them by Clay so they could remove it's contents and eventually return the items to him.

In the end Clay may not be behind any of it, but from what we've been shown so far it sure seems to point directly at him. If not for all three, then most certainly the invasion on his own home.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> Originally I thought Jax could offer up anyone to Pope and I figured it would be one of the new guys, I didn't realize it had to be one of the 4 inside.


I don't see why it had to be one of them--didn't Pope just say "I need a dead Son" to save face...I know one of the four of them makes sense given the timing and the ease...he even said "I don't care which who" so I think technically, it could have been anyone... And even though they were in a different lockup, it would make sense that Pope would be connected to peeps in Stockton who could take out Otto as Jax's sacrifice. But it wouldn't have been as dramatic.

Can someone remind me how exactly the Galindo cartel came into play? I can't remember their origin. They came at the start of season four, right? When the guys got out Clay started muling coke, but I don't remember how that started. And Romeo was their contact and turned out to be CIA, but what is his game--is he trying to nail Galindo or IRA?


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I didn't even know that he was Gerry (Gary? Geary?) from "Remember the Titans" until halfway through the series.


Holy smokes, if I didn't read this, I NEVER would have figured that out. RIP OPIE!!!


----------



## AliaDoh (Apr 23, 2005)

Part of me is glad that it was Opie, at least instead of one of the other choices. Opie has always seemed to be unable to pull himself out of bad situations and I don't think things would have gotten better for him, based on his attitude. I'd rather see Chibbs, Tig or Jax stay around in the long term. Sucks, though.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

rambler said:


> Holy smokes, if I didn't read this, I NEVER would have figured that out. RIP OPIE!!!


...and his "Strong Side! Left Side!" partner in the movie is one of the niners.

Well, not really.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I'd have rather seen Chibbs go. Replace him with someone I can understand when they talk.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So I am finally watching this episode and we had some heavy rain when it recorded and a few spots are choppy in my ep. Unfortunately, one was when the guards walked in and asked them if they decided. Next I see is Opie getting his but kicked. So, how was it actually "decided" that it was Op?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Opie decided for himself. Jax was gonna go, but Opie forced the guards to take him (Opie) instead.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> So I am finally watching this episode and we had some heavy rain when it recorded and a few spots are choppy in my ep. Unfortunately, one was when the guards walked in and asked them if they decided. Next I see is Opie getting his but kicked. So, how was it actually "decided" that it was Op?


Jax had decided he would go in the box, rather than sacrifice one of his brothers, when Opie headbutted the main guard, so they took him.

phox


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

midas said:


> I'd have rather seen Chibbs go. Replace him with someone I can understand when they talk.


That's just what I was thinking. I always have to turn on closed captioning during the scenes that he's in.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

"this isnt fun anymore"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

midas said:


> I'd have rather seen Chibbs go. Replace him with someone I can understand when they talk.


I agree!

I love Wendy. I hope she kicks Tara's ass. I'm sure it won't happen, but a girl can dream!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I love Wendy. I hope she kicks Tara's ass. I'm sure it won't happen, but a girl can dream!


They certainly are trying to make her a likable character that's for sure.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Have to bump...

This episode was heartbreaking. I cannot get over how horrid and real this all seemed. 
RIP Opie. 

I've popped in to read some while I'm catching up via Netflix.... and have really enjoyed reading all the chatter and insights y'all share. I've tried to avoid bumping, as I've nothing really to add. But, this really got to me. It was so hard to watch, and so sad to think about. 

I was hoping to catch up and join the current season before it's over... might have to have a bit of a break, though. This is one rough season!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I saw the 9/25 but somehow missed the /12 and immediately thought this was a thread...from... the... future!


----------

